# عند كثرة همومى فى داخلى تعزياتك تلذذ نفسى



## يسطس الأنطونى (23 ديسمبر 2011)

عند كثرة همومى فى داخلى تعزياتك تلذذ نفسى


عند   كثرة   همومى    فى    داخلى   تعزياتك    تلذذ   نفسى 
مز 94 : 19 




سيدى يسوع المسيح . . . بينما كنت تعلم   فى   الجموع , يقول الكتاب أن الكثيرين رجعوا إلى الوراء ولم يعودوا يمشون معك

فسألت تلاميذك " ألعلكم أنتم أيضا تريدون أن تمضوا ؟ "

و   فى   الوقت أجابك
سمعان بطرس : " يا رب إلى من نذهب؟ " يو 60:6

كثيرا يا رب ما أفكر   فى   الهروب

فأردد " ليت لى جناحا كالحمامة فأطير و استريح " مز 6:55

و لكن

إلى من أذهب ؟

إلهى ... " أين أذهب من روحك و من وجهك أين أهرب؟ 
إن صعدت إلى السموات فأنت هناك. وإن فرشت   فى   الهاوية فها أنت 
مز 7:139
لا أعلم كيف يتبادر إلى ذهنى الهروب منك وأنت مالىء الكل ؟

ولكنى كثيرا ما أحاول الهرب منك...   فى   لحظة ضعف من صنع الشرير ... أرانى بمنأى عنك
فقد هرب آدم من وجهك و أختبأ بين الأشجار

وهرب يونان منك و ركب البحر و انتهى به المطاف   فى   بطن الحوت

وهرب قايين منك
بعد أن قتل أخيه


أنا أيضا يراودنى فكر الهروب . . . و لكن إلى أين أهرب ؟

فقلت إنما الظلمة تغشانى " و لكن " الظلمة أيضا لا تُظلم لديك" "
مز 139

فإلى أين أذهب يا رب ؟

هل لى أن أهرب إليك ؟

أشتاق أن أهرب إليك . . . و أن أركض لأختبىء   فى   حضنك

فأنت الذى " نسجتنى   فى   بطن أمى " فليس أحن علي منك

سأهرب إليك ثقه منى   فى   وعودك لي عندما قلت 
وعلى الأيادى تُحملون وعلى الركبتين تدللون
كإنسان تعزيه أمه هكذا أعزيكم أنا 
إش 12:66

فأنت أب حنون ستفعل معى كما فعلت مع ابنك الضال 
وإذ كان لم يزل بعيدا راه أبوه فتحنن وركض ووقع على عنقه وقبله 
لو 10:15
​








فقط رأيته من بعيد فلم تنتظر مجيئه... لربما قد يغير رأيه و يهرب ثانية

فركضت إليه ... فهل لى أن تركض إلى أنا أيضا ؟

قد اتعثر   فى   مجيئى إليك... و لكن أرجو ألا تنتظرنى لأقطع الشوط كله بمفردى فأنت تعرف خرافك


هكذا أفتقد غنمى و أخلصها من جميع الأماكن التى تشتت إليها " ( حزقيال 15:34-16 )

*فلا تترك يا رب " غنم ميراثك ساكنة وحدها   فى   وعر " *
*ميخا 14:7*
لأنى مهما حاولت الهروب


فليس لى سواك لأهرب إليه 




​


----------



## رشا أبانوب (23 ديسمبر 2011)

يارب ...
ليس لنا معين غيرك 
أنت قوتنا وحمايتنا وعوننا 
وأحنا خرافك الضالة المحتاجة لك 
لتساعدنا وتنتشلنا من الخطية .. وترجعنا الي حظيرة الأيمان 

شكرا للكلمات الجميلة 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*أشكرك أختى رشا على المرور والمشاركة بهذه الصلاة الرائعة
ربنا يبارك حياااااااااااااااتك
*​


----------



## candy shop (23 ديسمبر 2011)

فليس لى سواك لأهرب إليه 
 
وانت دايما فاتح ذراعك لينا بتقول تعالوا الى

انت الحضن الدافى 

بحبك يا الهى 

شكرااااااااا يسطس

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (23 ديسمبر 2011)

*

+ عند كثرة همومى فى داخلى ( تعزياتك يارب تلذذ نفسى)... الله هو المعزى الوحيد... والجميع هممعزون متعبون 

موضوع معزى جدااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (24 ديسمبر 2011)

candy shop قال:


> فليس لى سواك لأهرب إليه
> 
> وانت دايما فاتح ذراعك لينا بتقول تعالوا الى
> 
> ...


*أشكرك أختى كاندى على المشاركة بالصلاة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
*​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (24 ديسمبر 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *
> 
> + عند كثرة همومى فى داخلى ( تعزياتك يارب تلذذ نفسى)... الله هو المعزى الوحيد... والجميع هممعزون متعبون
> 
> ...


*أشكرك أختى happy angel على المشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يبارك حياتك
*​


----------



## loly80 (24 ديسمبر 2011)

يارب امشي فين وطريق اللذة الابدية عندك

ولكن حينما اخطي  

اريد الهروب من امامك كي ما تراني اسير لغيرك

انت الاب الابدي

ولكني الملم نفسي سريعا واتي راميا قلبي تحت رجليك

كي تنظفني من جرم اقترفتة

فانت الحنان والقلب المليء بالامان

فتعزياتك لي ربي تلذذ قلبي

ميرسي لموضوعك بجد معزي و مفيد


----------

